# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow.  Book 1,  The Awakening.  Chapter 2, Flight



## Hrothgar (Nov 27, 2005)

*Arc of Halail, Day 5 LA 99*

The rolling northern plains stretch to the horizon, broken only by stone topped hills and the small copses of pine and oak that nestle in small vales or crest low hills.  Overhead, leaden skies continue to mist, slowly soaking the Heroes and cooling the summer air.  Talk is minimal and spirits waver as the Heroes trudge south, hoping to lose themselves in a sea of waist-high sword grass.

The previous day was spent in rest, the Heroes healing their wounds, guarded by their own vigilant watch and Morn's snares.  Staying any longer was too much of a risk; Legate Theiv and his tracker Thune would be scouring the surrounding area for the renegade band and their prize, the young girl Aislinn.  The young girl demonstrated her amazing powers on more than one occassion, healing those that risked their lives to protect her.  Aislinn maintained her newfound powers were granted from a lost goddess that had awoken from a deep slumber.  Could this be true?  Is Aryth awakening to fight the Shadow that has corrupted the land of Eredane?  Is the sword _Bjorn's Faith_ and the green stone of Kaela proof of Aryth's awakening?  And, who is or was this goddess?  Fallax has dedicated his former sholarly life and his current hermetic life to uncovering this mystery.  However, the old man has been rather tight-lipped about his knowledge of the subject.  Regardless, Hope has manifested as a tangible object: Aislinn the young Dorn.

How to protect the young girl?  The Heroes have opted to travel south to Highwall on the Sea of Pelluria, the ruined city and the Heart of Shadow: Theros Obsidia.  Theros Obsidia is the Shadow's focus of power in Eredane and the fortress of his legates, The Order of Shadow.  Fallax was once a scholar in Highwall and has said taking the girl into Highwall is madness.  However, Reznik maintains he has allies in Highwall.  Is it worth the risk?  The journey will be a long one, passing Shadow strongholds of Port Esben and White Cliff on the Pelluria, not to mention the horrors of the Barrens.  Currently, some hundred or so miles northwest of Davindale, the trek will be a long one by land, almost 750 miles.  Do better routes exist?  Maybe the only answer is now to head south and let darker worries go unanswered.

The Heroes silent thoughts are broken by a mournful howl that drifts over the eerily quiet northlands.  Hackles raise at the sound and chill descends along the spine.  A wolf.  Not far away.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 29, 2005)

Kaela shivers as the wolf howls, the combination of the eerie sound and cool air too much to ignore. She unconciously picks up her pace, each stride a little longer. Out of the corner of her eye, she sees Aislinn struggling to keep up. 

"Poor dear. I'm sorry, love." Her pace slows, and Kaela reaches out to touch the girl's shoulder. She wraps her arm around the youth, pulling her close. "We need to reach a decision. I, for one, have faith in Reznik's choice. While it seems folly to rush into such a dnagerous place, I think his reasoning is strong." She glances to Fallax. "That doesn't mean I don't trust you, old man, or that I don't respect your opinions. But Reznik has led me safely so far, and I mean to follow him if possible."  

Kaela leans in close to Aislinn. "You have been quiet for these last few miles. What say you?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Krug (Nov 29, 2005)

Starhl howls back when he hears the wolf."Wolf! Walker of the woods. Whose steps are silent shadow. Teeth bright, moon fang. Fur warm, sooth. Come to me!" the barbarian howls in half-Dorn and half-gibberish. The others in the party wonder if their companion is drunk.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 30, 2005)

Morn whirled on Starhl, his eyes flashing beneath his hood."Congratulations. You've just let every orc within a league know we're here you furry lack wit!" Morn turned to the rest of the group "We have to move. quickly."


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 30, 2005)

Treading on silent padded paws, a gray wolf emerges from a small oak and pine copse at the top of a hill.  Not more than fifty feet away the wolf sits on its haunches, watching the Heroes as they pass, its ears raised expectantly.  Near the wolf, the earth is torn and shredded by some unknown force.  The wolf throws its head back and emits its mournful howl again, its fading traces lingering on the misty plains.


----------



## Krug (Nov 30, 2005)

Starhl lopes towards the wolf on his fours, the sword clanging on his back. He speaks in a language of yowls and Dornish, which sounds like mostly gibberish. "You! Sent from the land! You too want to fight the shadow! You have seen them kill your brethen for sport, burn down the forest, corrupt the waters! You too are sent by Nature mother, to fight with us! Join us! Be at our side! The Shadow shall fall!" Starhl snarls at the wolf, scratching his ears with his leg, a feat few thought possible for a man. Aislinn looks on slightly worriedly, wondering what manner of companions she has...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 30, 2005)

Upon spotting the wolf, Valurel keeps his distance.  When Starhl approaches it and starts speaking in what sounds like growls, snarls and gibberish, Val raises his eyebrows in surprise despite his own feral nature.  Unsure what exactly the big barbarian is trying to accomplish other than get himself mauled, he turns away and scans the horizon looking for any unwanted company drawn by the howls of the wolf and the loud gibberish being spoken by Starhl.


----------



## elapse (Dec 1, 2005)

*To hell in a handbasket...*

*Reznik*
Reznik gazed at the wolf, a few years ago he would have run in fear at the sight of the creature.  Maybe he would have payed a hunter a bag of grain to kill it.  But now he felt compelled to approach this creature and the blasted land it seemed to mourn alone in the mists. The shadowed rogue wasn't drawn to the beast from Starhl's seemingly drunken ramblings, just a need to see that piece of ground for himself.

"Morn speaks true",  he croaked. "We must move quickly. But I must say that I am drawn to the land the wolf cries on. It is scarred."

Reznik looks to his companions for their decision.  Continue moving or investigate the earth near the wolf.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 1, 2005)

The wolf stands at the giant woodsman's approach, backing away slowly and cocking its head to the side, spooked by the big Dorn's wild actions.  Stahrl pauses at the treeline, his gaze dropping to the ground.  The sword-grass is shorter here and much of the rained soaked earth is rent asunder, stone and dirt strewn about.  Lying in the mud is a dead male wolf, its skull crushed by some immense force.  Lying nearby are three small wolf pups, their small bodies shredded.  Above the dead wolves, a hole in the ground slowly leaks mud down the hill.  Their den.  Ripped apart.  Starhl's gaze travels around the hill.  Other holes.  Dug apart.  As if something was searching...under the ground.  In the mud, Starhl spies a huge track.  Like a wolf's, only bigger.  Starhl straightens and looks at the wolf again.  The wolf sits and looks into Starhl's eyes, a pained look that Starhl understands all too well.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2005)

"What's going on over there?" 

Kaela has spent much time in the woods around Caft, but can't help but feel nervous in these new suroundings. The hot breath of one orc warrior still lingered in her mind. One of the brutes had gotten that close in the tunnel before her enchantment had taken him down. Behind every tree lurked an orc, ready to leap out and slash at her or one of her new friends with a cruel blade.


----------



## Krug (Dec 1, 2005)

Starhl skitters to the wolf's side, and sees the carnage. Upset, he howls loudly. 

He continues to speak in his yips and yaps and Dornish. "Wolf we understand your  pain. We have also been turned out from our houses, our closest ones torn from us by these foul things. Homes burnt, friends killed, lifes destroyed. But alone we cannot do much. Together, we can have hope, to bring down the terrible Shadow that has fallen over the Land. Join us now, or go back into the woods. It is your choice, I give you." The barbarian offers his hand to the wolf, waiting for it's response.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 2, 2005)

With Starhl's loud howling, Valurel drops back into a crouch, concealing himself in the swordgrass.  He expects a force of Orcs to reveal themselves any moment.  He moves through the concealing grass to stand near Reznik.  "We must leave.  Not safe here."


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 2, 2005)

Aislinn squeezes Kaela's hand, her eyes beginning to tear.  So much pain here, Kaela.  I can feel it.  The land.  The wolf.  The Shadow has been here, tearing apart the earth.  I can guess what it was looking for.  Nearby Fallax wheezes, Hush, you silly girl.  We are miles from Caft.  The land is wide, how could those armored behemoths find us?

The wolf cocks its head once again at Starhl, not understanding the woodsman's intentions.  It sniffs the air, taking in Starhl's scent.  Suddenly, its head snaps up, the hairs on its back raising in warning.  A low, menacing growl emanates from its deep chest, sharp white fangs exposed in a snarl.

Morn, Reznik, and Valurel, nerves on edge, spot the worg riders before anyone else, almost half a mile away, cresting a hill behind the Heroes, following their path.  With a shout and roar, the massive wolves and their goblin riders spring forward upon sighting their quarry, charging down the low hill, closing the distance with frightening speed.  Fallax was right.  The orcs couldn't find the Heroes.  But, worgs following the Heroes scent could.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 2, 2005)

Valurel's eyes widen at the sight of the charging worgs and their goblin riders.  He sighed, fatigue evident in his eyes.  He wasn't sure how much more of this he and his companions could take, especially the young girl and the old man.

Knowing that the group couldn't hope to outrun the worgs and resolving himself to protect his companions as best he could, he sprang between the oncoming riders and Ailsinn and Kaela.  "Keep them away from Aislinn!"  he growled, speaking to Starhl, Morn, and Reznik.  Standing from his crouch, he removes his longbow from his back and nocks an arrow.  As soon as the range is not too great, he fires at the leading goblin.


----------



## Krug (Dec 2, 2005)

Starhl draws his sword. "Time to test blade," he snarls. He looks to the wolf. "Revenge is this time has come!" Growling, he stands next to the rest as they prepare to face their foes. He takes out a javelin and will start hurtling it at the riders once they come within range.

_How many of them?_


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 3, 2005)

The three worgs and their goblin riders gallop across the wet plains, the sword-grass singing at their passage.  The goblins raise their spears in exhiliration of the impending slaughter, cruel cries echoing over the plains.  The worgs bark and snarl, teeth gnashing and foamy, white drool coating their snouts.

Valurel wastes little time, loosing an arrow in haste at the approaching worg riders when they are not more than 100 yards away.  The arrow falls harmlessly into the sword-grass.  Knocking and firing again at 50 yards, the second shaft finds its mark in the chest of the lead goblin.  With a scream, its spasming body slips off the back of the worg and crashing to the damp earth.  Its mount continues on, not noticing its lost rider.

Starhl grips _Bjorn's Faith_ in anticipation of the upcoming battle.  The sword feels different in Starhl's hand.  Starhl feels a Faith he has not experience.  A Hope that he may live to protect Aislinn.  Faith and Hope yield Strength.  Strength breeds Resilience.  Reslience is Toughness.  (OOC: The wielder of _Bjorn's Faith_ gains the Toughness feat at 2nd level.  Please mark this on your character sheet, Krug.)

Aislinn fingers sink into Kaela's arm.  Kaela?  What's happening?  I'm so scared!  Fallax seems lost as well, dropping to the ground and covering his head, screaming in terror.

*Herger Vorand*
Cursing the mist, Herger stood and stretched his abnormally massive frame.  The mist chilled to the very bone, leaving joints aching and stiff.  Best to move on to Caft and keep the falling rain at his back.  

Caft would be expecting him again.  Farming tools would be needing repair after the seeding of the spring, not to mention preparation for the fall harvest.  Food could be found in Caft as well.  And Herger needed food.  Alot of food.

Packing his belonging and shouldering his mighty axe, Herger stepped out from under the tall pines he had used as shelter.  Descending the small hill toward the plain below, the howl of a wolf rose the hackles on Herger's neck.  A mournful cry.  A cry that matched the gray skies and misty air.  Herger shivered, his own painful memories flooding back.  Before Herger has long to reminisce, snarls and barks echo carry across the plains below, followed by cries in the Black Tongue of the Shadow's minions.  A view of the plain below is still blocked by oak and pine, but the source of the noises below are near.  Very near.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 3, 2005)

Kaela drops to a crouch, pulling Aislinn down beside her. "Hush now, Aislinn. Let's not call attention to you. And Fallax, stop that wailing. If you are not man enough to stand, at least prove wise enough to stay out of the way and quiet."  Kaela's angry glare at the elderly man looks out of place on her delicate features.

"We are under attack, but you are safe for now. Keep low and let the warriors protect us!"


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2005)

_Did they reach near enough for me to hit them with my javelin?_

Starhl swings the sword, laughing at the upcoming battle. He admires the balance of the blade, and knows it waits to shed the blood of those that had taken the land. _We are perfect companions, you and I._ He looks at the wolf. _And you as well._


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 4, 2005)

OOC: The worgs are fifty yards away and will be closing with the Heroes within one round at their current speed (run x3).  I will allow Starhl to throw a javelin as the worgs close.  However, I am waiting for the other characters to decide what they are going to do.  Elapse? maddmic?  Toric? Micar?


----------



## maddmic (Dec 4, 2005)

Herger is curious about the strange sounds, yet he also knows that if it is the Shadow's minions, then whoever they attack will probably be slaughtered.  His curiosity winning over, he moves to the edge of the plains to see what is going on, hoping that he is far enough away that he is not noticed.  Surely they would frown on him carrying this weapon should he be seen.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 4, 2005)

Valurel launches one last arrow at the nearest goblin and then slings his bow back across his shoulders, readying himself for the arrival of the enemy.  He will resort to attacking with his claws as soon as he is engaged by a worg or goblin.  He positions himself in what he hopes will keep the goblins and worgs from charging past him.  He doesn't want Aislinn and Kaela endangered any more than they already are.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 4, 2005)

Micar fired a single bolt from his crossbow at the lead worg, then drew his sepi from beneath his cloak. Knowing worgs prefer to torment small prey he stepped forward and to the side, attempting to draw some of the worgs away and into the heavy brush. "Get Aislinn and Fallax into the forest. If you have to escape you stand a better chance there than on open!" Morns lips were drawn back in a feral grin as he faced the charging worgs. _No quarter..._ 


OOC: Sorry I've been a bit slow to post. Its been one of those weeks.

Weapon 1: Sepi: +3 to hit (1d4+1 dmg, 19-20 X3 crit) 

Ranged Weapon: Small Light Crossbow +6 to hit (1d6 dmg, 19-20 X2 crit) Range Increment 80ft


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 6, 2005)

OOC: Sorry this post took so long.  I had to look up everyone's attack bonuses, feats, etc.  Remember, please post in an OOC tag attack bonus, weapon, damage, what feats you will attempt to use, skills, etc. so I can run combat smoothly.  

Starhl slings his javelin with as much force as his mighty thews allow.  The projectile strikes the shoulder of the lead worg, the evil wolf yelping in pain, blood matting his gray hide.  Turning, it heads straight for Starhl on the hill.  The massive wolf slams into Starhl, its jaws snapping in vain.  Starhl pushes the worg away and swings with his mighty sword, slashing hide and bone.  The bloodied worg backs away, eyeing Starhl with more respect before it begins it next charge.

Morn's bolt speeds toward one of the goblin riders, slamming into its shoulder.  Letting out a howling cry of pain, the rider and worg bear down on the diminutive elfkin.  Jaws snapping, the worg tries to pin the smaller Morn to the ground, but Morn's lithe body avoids the massive beast and its rider with its thrusting spear.  Morn strikes out with his sepi wildly, missing both rider and worg.

Valurel meets worg and goblin rider head on, a collision of flesh and bone.  His arm momentarily trapped in the beast's heavy jaws, Valurel is carried backward several yards by the worg's charge.  Dazed, but not defeated, Valurel deftly avoids the clumsy stab of the goblin spear and rips the throat from the goblin rider, its lungs exhaling its last breath in a gurgle of blood.  (OOC: Morn suffers 7 points of damage from the worg's jaws).

OOC: Reznik?  Kaela?

Stepping through the trees, Herger spies a rag-tag band of men and women beset by the deadly trackers of the Shadow.  Already blood has been spilt on both sides, but it seems only a matter of time before the massive worgs overrun their smaller opponents.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 6, 2005)

Herger sighs at the site before him.  He had been told by the blacksmith not to get involved in others affairs.  This was somehow different though.  There were women being attacked by the shadows forces.  This was something that he couldn't stand by idle and watch happen.  The giant Dorn began running towards the fray, readying his axe midway there.

OOC:
Approximately how far does Herger have to run?


----------



## elapse (Dec 6, 2005)

*Slings and Arrows*

*Reznik*
"Kaela, Aislinn, Stay close!", the Erenlander screamed as the worg riders closed in. Reznik could only watch helplessly as the beasts and their riders approached. He had no bow, no sling, not a even a common spear to break their advance. But, there was Starhl, and he was mighty a wall enough to slow an advance for a dagger to slip between ribs.

As a shadow to a body, Reznik paces Starhl, always within a few steps ready to lash out at their foes. He only prayed, to whatever being would listen, that Micar, Morn and Valurel could hold long enough against their foes for aid.

OOC: My backstab isn't exactly king (or my BAB), so I am going to assist Starhl by "Aiding Another". I'll attack against AC 10 and grant Starhl a +2 bonus to hit agains the Worg.

Rreznik has a Shortsword and Dagger in hand (2 weapon fighting, though only using the short sword atm). If anything gets near Kaela/Aislinn a dagger will be flying expeditiously at that body.

Attack Bonus: +1 BAB +3 Str = *+4* (Melee)
+1 BAB +4 Dex = *+5 * (Ranged)


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2005)

Admiring the weight of the blade, Starhl swings it again, trying to slice the worg apart. He looks around, moving towards Aislinn to protect her. "Die beast. Taste the bite of the blade again!"

_
Takes a 5' step towards Aislinn.
Attack bonus: +2 BAB +4 Str + 1 using weapon 2-handed + any additional bonus Bjorn's faith might have = +7 + ?
Damage bonus: 2d6 +6 Str (2H) - 19-20/x2 Crit_


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 7, 2005)

*Claws and Jaws*

Morn twisted and weaved desperately, grimacing at the worgs fetid breath as its jaws snapped shut above his head. Batting the goblins spear aside Morn lashed out at the outstreched arm, hoping to cripple the rider.  _And I always thought I'd die fighting orcs..._ 


OOC:

Weapon 1: Sepi: +3 to hit (1d4+1 dmg, 19-20 X3 crit)


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 7, 2005)

OOC: maddmic, Herger can get there next round.  Will he charge or advance more cautiously?

The worg facing Starhl springs with lightning speed, landing on the Dorn's chest, teeth snapping, ripping into flesh.  Pushing the beast off of him, blood matting his chest and beard, Starhl swings _Bjorn's Faith_ in a wide arc, cleaving the massive wolf's skull and spewing its brains.  Despite the damage, the worg fights on until Reznik's blade buries itself in its chest.  The worg drops with a thud, crimson spreading in the wet grass.  OOC: Starhl takes 8 points of damage from the worg.

Morn rolls as the worg rears over him, its teeth grazing his shoulder.  Above, the goblin rider strikes with his spear, the dirty blade slicing along the elfkin's side.  Grimacing in pain, Morn swings his fist upward, the curved blade of his sepi striking the goblin's midsection, spilling entrails as the goblin screams.  Trying the stuff its guts back into its midsection, it rolls off the back of its worg mount.  OOC: Morn takes 9 points of damage from the worg bite and goblin spear.

The worg fighting Valurel slams the Erunsil into the ground, mauling the elf.  Screaming in pain, covered in blood, Valurel rips and tears with his claws.  Blood, flesh, and worg hair cover Valurel's claws, the worg screaming in pain at the damage done to its face and shoulders.  OOC: Valurel takes 6 points of damage from the worg.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 7, 2005)

*drip drip drip goes the blood*

Blood choked off morns howl of pain as the worgs jaws snapped shut about his midsection and shook him like a rag doll. Striking the ground hard morn rolled over and struggled to his feet, barely able to hold onto his blade....


ooc: at exactly 0 hit points now


----------



## maddmic (Dec 7, 2005)

Herger begins to move faster towards the combat.  He eyes his target and increases his speed to a full run, hoping to catch his target off guard.

OOC:
Herger will charge.  What's the difference between a 10AC and a 12AC?    What's the foe count?  He'll move to the warg closest to the females and Morn if that's possible.

Weapon:  Large Greataxe  +9 to hit (+7, +2 for charging) 3d6+6 damage  x3 crit


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2005)

Raging, Starhl charges at the nearest foe, swinging his blade again. "Die you scum!

_Go into rage
HP: 23/31
Attack bonus: +2 BAB +6 Str + 1 using weapon 2-handed + any additional bonus Bjorn's faith might have = +9 + ?
Damage bonus: 2d6 +9 Str (2H) - 19-20/x2 Crit_


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 8, 2005)

The female wolf on the hill hurtles through the melee, launching herself onto the back of the worg mauling Valurel.  Her teeth sink deep into its back, red blood staining her gray snout.  Valurel continues to claw at the beast, great gashes opening on the head and shoulders of the massive wolf.  Still caught in the beast's powerful jaws, Valurel is shaken violently.  OOC: Valurel takes 7 points of damage.

Herger covers the distance between the woods and worg standing over the elfling Morn quickly, a juggernaut of flesh and bone.  Blood sprays and ribs crack as Herger's massive battleaxe slams into the worg.  Its howls of pain are ended quickly as _Bjorn's Faith _ nearly severs its head from its muscular body.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 8, 2005)

OOC:  I think Valurel is in the negatives as far as hit points are concerned, but I'm not positive.  In the latest Hrothgar post (#32), he took 7 points of damage.  In the previous Hrothgar post (#28), he took 6 points of damage.  In the Hrothgar post before that (#23), in the paragraph describing Valurel's combat with Worg and Goblin, it says at the end of that paragraph that _Morn_ took 7 points of damage.  I'm fairly certain that was a typo and that Valurel actually took that damage.  If all of the above is correct, Valurel has taken 20 points of damage and is at -4, unconcious and dying.  Is this correct, Hrothgar?


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Herger covers the distance between the woods and worg standing over the elfling Morn quickly, a juggernaut of flesh and bone.  Blood sprays and ribs crack as Herger's massive battleaxe slams into the worg.  Its howls of pain are ended quickly as _Bjorn's Faith _ nearly severs its head from its muscular body.




_Question: Is Bjorn's Faith a battleaxe or greatsword? And now Herger has it? _


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 8, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  I think Valurel is in the negatives as far as hit points are concerned, but I'm not positive.  In the latest Hrothgar post (#32), he took 7 points of damage.  In the previous Hrothgar post (#28), he took 6 points of damage.  In the Hrothgar post before that (#23), in the paragraph describing Valurel's combat with Worg and Goblin, it says at the end of that paragraph that _Morn_ took 7 points of damage.  I'm fairly certain that was a typo and that Valurel actually took that damage.  If all of the above is correct, Valurel has taken 20 points of damage and is at -4, unconcious and dying.  Is this correct, Hrothgar?




OOC: The error is my fault.  In post #23, it was Valurel that took that damage, so yes, Valurel has taken 20 points of damage.  Sorry for the confusion.

Starhl, the first attack was from Herger.  The second attack that severed the worg's head was from _Bjorn's Faith_, a greatsword, in Starhl's hand.  Since Starhl Raged, I assume he took a move action and attacked the nearest worg.

Sheez.  Sorry, guys.  I didn't mean to make this so confusing.


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2005)

Starhl continues his assault on the foes. "Come now! Feel my *wrath*!"

_HP: 23/31
Attack bonus: +2 BAB +6 Str + 1 using weapon 2-handed + any additional bonus Bjorn's faith might have = +9 + ?
Damage bonus: 2d6 +9 Str (2H) - 19-20/x2 Crit_


----------



## maddmic (Dec 8, 2005)

Herger will move to the next closest foe.  Hefting the large axe above his head, be brings it crashing down onto one of the shadow's minions.

OOC:
If he can charge, he will again.  Otherwise, take the extra +2 out of his weapon line.

Weapon: Large Greataxe +9 to hit (+7, +2 for charging) 3d6+6 damage x3 crit


----------



## elapse (Dec 8, 2005)

*End Over End*

*Reznik*
The rogue continues to shadow Starhl, using the large Dorn as a human shield so he can more easily maneuver through the melee.

Seeing Morn in the worg's jaws, but not wanting to be in the creatures mouth himself, Reznik lets fly his dagger at the beast. Hopeing the creature will drop Morn if his blade flies true.

OOC:
Thrown Dagger = BAB +1, Dex +4, Total = +5, Dmg 1d4+3(Str), Range Inc 10'


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 9, 2005)

Having been savaged by the worg, Valurel slides into unconciousness.  His life's blood feeds the soil and the swordgrass, but unconciousness seemingly does nothing to ease the pain of his wounds.  Initially upon falling unconcious, he sees the onslaught brought on by the worgs and their goblin riders.  Two goblins killed quickly by first his arrow and then his claws.  Then the chaos of battle.  A worg's jaws clamping shut over his body.  Violent shaking and unbelieveable pain.  Then darkness but still somehow pain, both mental and physical.  Thoughts of Aislinn and Kaela, and what atrocities might await them at the hands of the Shadow's minions.  And then his dead wife, Ceranae, and the darkness is replaced by blinding light.  _I'll be joining you soon..._


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 9, 2005)

Herger turns from his fallen foe, raises his battleaxe once more, and brings it down just shy of the worg standing over Valurel, wet dirt and grass spraying in a wide arc.  With a cry of rage, Starhl sinks _Bjorn's Faith_ deep into the worg's side, the massive wolf howling in pain.  On its back, the female wolf continues to tear with its powerful jaws, the coarse hair of the worg matted red.  Staggering, it attempts to shake off the wolf, leaps past Starhl in a bid for freedom, but is dropped by Reznik's thrown dagger.  With a thud, the massive beast collapses.  The battle howls echo across the misty plains for a few moments before fading.  The only sounds are the heavy breathing of the heroes and the moans of pain of a downed goblin rider.

Aislinn grips Kaela fiercely, tears running down her cheeks.  Kaela!  Where is Reznik?  Starhl?  Valurel! Are they alright?  Are they hurt?  The young woman crawls on all fours, her hands extending in sweeps to find any that are hurt as her dead white eyes stare blankly.  Nearby, Fallax sits up, wipes the hair out of his eyes and despairs.  Worg scouts!  Caught in the open!  They won't be the only ones and their shadow masters will expect their return ere long!  We are lost!  Looking up, Fallax's delirious gaze falls on Herger and his massive battleaxe. Eek! A..a...giant!  A Shadow minion!  The old man madly scrabbles backward on his hands and feet, his eyes wide with fear.

With slight growl in her chest and staring out of the corner of her magnificent gray eyes at the Heroes, the female wolf leaves the dead worg.  Returning to her dead mate and pups on the hillside, she sits on her haunches and watches the Heroes intently.

OOC: Couldn't make the post last night so I was forced to do it before work began today.  Had to use online dice rollers - not quite as satisfying as rolling the dice myself at night!


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2005)

Starhl will kill the downed rider if no one stops him. He then turns to the wolf and bows to it. "Fought well you did! Join us!"


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC: I am waiting for a few more replies from players detailing their actions after combat and their reactions to the new arrival.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC:  Ummm, Valurel lies still, bleeding to death?


----------



## elapse (Dec 12, 2005)

*The Battle Continues*

*Reznik*
Aisilinn was crying, fallax was screaming, he couldn't see Kaela or Morn, and Valurel lay in a pool of blood. Reznik slowly moved to the body of his dying companion, never turning his back to the giant that rushed from the wood to slaughter the goblins and worgs. Reznik could only hope that the giants axe no longer thirsted for blood, for the days battles and running was starting to wear the small group down. Still, better a strong front than to come off as weak.

Reznik points his sword at the giant, "Are you friend or foe?"


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 12, 2005)

Morn heaved himself up form the ground, blood drooling from between his clenched teeth."considering that he likely saved me form that damned dog, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. Whats your name giant?" Morn wiped his blade in the worgs fur before sheathing it, leaning heavily on the body for support.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 13, 2005)

Herger lets the head of his axe thud the ground.  He looks at Fallax.  "Old man, I assure that I am no minion of the Shadow."  He then looks at the girl crying out in his native tongue.  With a confused look on his face he answers Reznik and Morn's questions.  "Had I been a foe, I would not have rushed to your aid.  I am unsure to call myself your friend as things in this land tend to be a bit difficult to understand.  I do however know that your travelling companion lays, not moving.  If he is your friend, it might be best to tend to his wounds.  As for my name, I am called Herger."

He nods towards the old man cowering in fear on the ground.  "Who is it you run from?  Who would send these beasts to find you?  And why do you run?"

OOC:
Knowledge Shadow to see if Herger can get the same feeling as Fallax about these Wargs.  Meaning, are they truely scouts?  Are there any distinguishing markings on this band that he might know?


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 13, 2005)

Crawling in the damp grass, Kaela assists Aislinn to Valurel.  Her hands glowing with an almost imperceptible green luminescence, Aislinn closes her eyes and grasps the Erunsil by his shoulders.  Instantly the blood stops flowing and the horrible wounds on Valurel's arm and chest begin to knit.  Slowly Valurel opens his eyes, his first view that of the young Dorn woman staring blankly into his own with her dead, white eyes.  OOC: Valurel heals 13 points of damage.

On the hillside, the female wolf stands up at Starhl's words and paces back and forth panting slightly, her keen gaze not leaving the big woodsman.  Sitting back down on her haunches near her dead pups, she continues to survey the group, unwilling to let anyone come near her, Starhl included.

Fallax continues to stare up at the giant-man, eyeing him with suspicion.  With no obvious attack coming, Fallax seems to regain some of his bravado back.  Your size is not natural.  Whether for good or ill, you will be a lightning rod for the Shadow.  Our doom you may be.  He adds with a snarl.

Herger inspects the dead goblins and worgs.  No distinguishing marks can be found on the Heroes dead foes, although Herger knows that worgs are often employed by the Shadow's forces to track down escaped slaves.  And on the open plains of the north, escape was a false hope.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2005)

Starh crouches down. "Come wolf. You have to give them up. They are lost; gone to the Wolf mother now," the barbarian says. He tucks away his sword, the blood rage leaving his slightly exhausted.


----------



## elapse (Dec 14, 2005)

*I was wrong.*

*Reznik*
He watched as Aislinn healed Valurel and listened to the giant as he spoke. When Herger finsihed speaking and Fallax responded, Reznik spoke, "The giants size will matter not. The minions of the shadow have already demonstrated great cabability in being able to find us." With that Reznik looked to Herger, "You are welcome here, giant. I had intended to bring this group to Highwall, but it seems as if every attempt is thwarted. The only other place I know is Port Esben, and that path looks bleak as well. What other options do we have?" The last part he directed to all of his companions.

Reznik made his way to Kaela and Aislinn, extending his hand to help the women stand after having tended to Valurel, "I trust the feral one will live, but will he be able to travel on his own?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 14, 2005)

Kaela looks at up at Reznik and nods.  Valurel will be able to travel, Aislinn's amazing powers having restored his strength and vitality.

The female wolf hangs her head, her gray eyes still fixed on Starhl.  Whether or not she truly understands Starhl's growls and rumblings, she makes no hint.  But a strange intelligence hides behind her eyes, a pained understanding that Starhl can understand.

Fallax sneers.  Well, the longer we stay, the more we risk capture.  I say we continue back on our path now.  Worgs can follow a scent for days and I doubt this was the only scouting party looking for us.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 14, 2005)

Valurel climbs to his feet as Reznik helps Aislinn and Kaela stand.  He touches Aislinn on the head gently and whispers, "My thanks."  Turning to Reznik, he says, ""I can travel.  Plan still to go to Highwall?"  He grows distant for a few moments before continuing.  "Veradeen would be better, but is far, far away.  I go where you lead, Reznik."  He turns to Aislinn.  "And you, child.  I guard you with my own life."


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 14, 2005)

Morn tore strips of cloth form the goblins crude and filthy tunic and used them to tie off his wounds. before quickly rifling through to see if the dead humanoid had anything of value. " you'd best go on ahead, I'll only slow you down. If I make it, I'll meet you at highwall" A dribble of brilliant crimson ran from the corner of his mouth unnoticed as he picked up the goblins spear and leaned heavily against it.


OOC: at 0 hit points and disabled


----------



## elapse (Dec 14, 2005)

*Left Right Left, We all fall Down...*

*Reznik*
"The shadow take them all!", Reznik cursed as he moved to Morn's side. "Lay down before you make the wounds worse." The Erenlander helped Morn to the ground before looking to Kaela. "Quickly, bring Aisilinn to him."


----------



## maddmic (Dec 15, 2005)

Herger looks at Reznik.  "It is none of my concern as to why you run.  Obviously you have stepped on the wrong person's toes.  That, or the elf is reason alone to flee.  My question to you all is what is your end goal?   Besides survival, of course.  Perhaps a better way of asking is, how far do you intend on travelling?  How far is far enough?"

OOC:
Knowledge Northlands check please.  Would Herger know of a different route to get the group where the wish to go?  Do the woods continue for a while so that the group can be hidden a little bit better?


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2005)

"So join us you shal;" Starhl says to the wolf, eyeing her squarely. 

"Any which way is good for me," says the barbarian.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 15, 2005)

OOC: Herger realizes this region of the Northlands is mainly rolling hills and plains of swordgrass.  The small woods in this area only top gently rising hills or fill small vales.  The majority of the time, travel is across large swaths of plains that separate the small regions of wooded terrain.  As for what is a good route, Herger is unsure.  The distance to be travelled to Port Esben is hundreds of miles.

IC:

Kaela moves to Morn's side, leading Aislinn gently across the battle-torn ground.  Kneeling, Aislinn places her hands on Morn.  Thank you, small one.  I have never met anyone like you...or Valurel.  Even though I have been touched by the goddess, I still wish I could set my eyes on you.  I have never seen an elf or thier kin with my eyes...and I don't think I ever will.  I would rather you journey with us, rather than alone in this harsh country.  In the faint luminescence surrounding Aislinn, Morn's wounds heal quickly and his life blood stops dripping into the soil.  Her energy spent, Aislinn leans back into Kaela, breathing heavily.  Tired.  So tired.  OOC: Morn is healed 8 points of damage.

OOC: What are the Heroes' plans?


----------



## maddmic (Dec 15, 2005)

Herger looks at the group and the shape that they're in.  He then looks towards the way that the wargs had come from.  He then turns back to the others.  "I can travel with you.  I can see that you are injured and need some assistance in reaching your goal, whatever that might be.  I'm not a stranger in this immediate area, and perhaps can be of some assistance.  What say you, will you have my axe?"


----------



## elapse (Dec 16, 2005)

*Where to?*

*Reznik*
Swallowing hard, the Erenlander slightly tilts his head back so that he can speak, fighting against his throat the entire time. “The majority of us fled from Caft but the other day. An orc host descended upon the village like a plague. They were after the girl.” Reznik nods his head towards Aislinn so that the giant might know of whom he speaks. “The girls father begged us to take her as a ward.”

Reznik extended his hand to Morn to aid him to his feet. “As you can see, the girl’s powers are commendable.”

“The long term you ask?”  Reznik now began to step towards the giant whom he was addressing. “Is to see Izrador banished to the netherworld along with the night kings and their damned hosts of orcs. Until then, I have made a promise to keep this child alive.” Reznik stops a few paces away from the giant. “I was trying to take them all to Highwall, where potential allies could hide us for a time. But, my upbringing on a farm near Port Esben has left me ignorant of the expanses of this land, so my ideas are limited.”

Reznik paused a moment for his words to sink in, “Do you have ideas? I fear we have no choice but to trust any who do not kill us on sight.”


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallax wipes the rain from his eyes.  Port Esben.  Highwall.  Any of the major cities along the Pelluria will contain insurgents.  The problem is contacting them.  And of course surviving the journey.  If we are lucky, the insurgents may have options for moving us out of harm's way.  Looking back over his shoulder to the north and the direction the worg scouts came from, Fallax shudders.  Let's move now, before the Shadow rolls over us.

Sitting in Kaela's arms, Aislinn draws up her knees, her wet, dress covered in mud and grass.  I am ready to travel...I don't want to hold us back.  I am Dorn.  I am made of sterner stuff than I may appear.    A small smile plays about her lips as she stands with Kaela's aid.

On the hill, the wolf lies in the wet grass, her nose nudging one of her dead pups.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 17, 2005)

Valurel crouches in the swordgrass, looking towards the western horizon.  He then turns to face Reznik, Herger and the others.  "No choice but to keep moving.  No matter that I be Erunsil.  Shadow kill us all without thought.  West then?  Let's go."  Valurel will lead the way, scouting just slightly ahead of the group, trying to pick the best trail, and the easiest to travel, especially for a group that includes a blind girl and an old man.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2005)

"Hold on.." says Starhl. He moves to the wolf. He then points to the ground. "Dead. Dead. Get revenge. On killers." he says to the wolf. 

Starhl will try to move towards the cubs, and bury them if the wolf permits.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 18, 2005)

Spitting out one last gobbet of blood Morn rises to his feet and solemnly bows to Aislinn. "thank you m'lady. You have my sword and my life as long as it is needed" Morn glances quickly about and the gestures in the direction of Highwall. "I say we continue with our original course as much as possible, but we have to get out of the open swiftly. I suspect these two were merely out riders, and we will not survive another attack. We will have to move from wooded area to wooded area as much as we can."


----------



## maddmic (Dec 19, 2005)

Herger nods at the group.  "I am a bit of a wanderer myself.  I would accompany you if you desire it.  I will easily find work, or trouble wherever I go due to my size."


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 19, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  Recovering from stomach flu.

IC:

The female wolf growls at Starhl, unwilling to let anyone come near her dead pups.  Refusing to abandon her dead mate and pups, Starhl is forced to leave her, her unfathomable gray eyes locked on Starhl as he slowly fades in the mist and gloom.

Pressing on with aching muscles and heavy hearts, the Heroes continue on their journey to Highwall.  The light rain continues to fall, soaking clothes and chilling bones.  Using the cover of trees when available, the Heroes are forced to spend most of their time walking on the open plains, the wet green swordgrass the only cover from enemy eyes.  The coming of night is marked by a darkening of the gloom over the plains.  Seeking shelter in a small pine-shrouded vale, the Heroes rest uncomfortably.  Pine nuts and Fallax's bread are in short supply and bellies protest with hunger.  By next morning (Arc of Halail, Day 6) the drizzle stops, although the sky overhead is overcast with roiling steel-gray clouds.  That evening Valurel estimates the Heroes have travelled almost thirty miles since they were ambushed by the worg riders.

On the morning of the Arc of Halail, Day 7, the clouds overhead break.  A brilliant blue sky is unveiled as the sun breaks the eastern horizon, shedding its warmth across the plain.  Spirits rise at the magnificent sight, the Shadow momentarily defeated, its power not all encompassing.  On a far eastern hill, the sun at its back, a lupine figure stands silently before trotting down the hill toward the Heroes.  A wolf.  But something seems to have startled it.  A few sharp barks and then silence.  A warning?

Within moments, three riders on horses crest the hill the wolf just stood on.  The sun at their backs, the riders appear as massive black shadows, slowly and confidently moving toward the Heroes.  The crushed swordgrass behind the Heroes has marked their passing for miles across the north and is a spoor that even a child could follow.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 20, 2005)

Morn spat a curse in jungle mouth as he turned towards the riders.  "Spread out! If we stay together they'll ride us all down!"
With that Morn pulled his crossbow from his shoulder and loosed a bolt towards the lead rider, a silent prayer to the spirits of the air going with it...


OOC: Ranged Weapon: Small Light Crossbow +6 to hit (1d6 dmg, 19-20 X2 crit) Range Increment 80ft


----------



## maddmic (Dec 20, 2005)

Before Herger could even speak, the elfling has shot a bolt at the men who had crested the hill.  Once the bolt had been fired, there was not much choice.  It was possible that the men were in fact not minions of the shadow, even if that was slim.  Herger only hoped that they had not fired upon anybody who might be able to help them reach their destination.  He readied his great axe, waiting to see what happened next.

OOC:
Is it safe to assume that the party is somewhat healed during the last few days of travel?


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2005)

Drawing out a javelin, Starhl hurls it at the leading rider. "Do you fools not give up?" he shouts. He stays close to the others, and tries to seek cover behind trees or other things that can spoil the oncoming charge. He looks to the wolf._So you have not abandoned us._ Starhl howls as he awaits the battle to come.


----------



## elapse (Dec 20, 2005)

*Shoot First, Ask Questions Later...*

*Reznik*
The past few days had worn on Reznik, and apparently his comrades as well do to their immediate hostility to the riders. Reznik had no idea if the riders were friend or foe, and presently he didn't care to find out. Either the riders would halt their appraoch and call for parlay, or charge into the ragtag group.

"Kaela, stay close. Just like the last time. If someone goes down I will move with you so Aislinn can aid them." he said to the young woman. He then drew his dagger and shortsword, staying close to Starhl as he did before.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 21, 2005)

Morn's bolt flies true, penetrating the shoulder of the lead rider with an audible "crunch".  With a cry of pain the lead rider spurs his massive Dorn horse forward, the horse screaming in anticipation.  The other two riders spread out and also spur their horses on toward the Heroes, heavy spears and round, wooden shields raised.   Agents of Shadow!Prepare to meet your doom!  He cries.  The massive destriers close the distance quickly, thundering across the plains, clods of dirt and grass flying.  The riders are obviously Dorns, two men and one woman.  All three riders are tall and powerful, with horned helms covering long hair, a sight unusual these days at least for Dornish men.  Glints of metal beneath the riders' red and green plaid garments hint at hidden armor. The war leader cries once more, obviously to his companions, Ride them down!  Protect the girl with your lives!

Advancing with frightening speed, Starhl throws his javelin, the weapon smashing into the rightmost rider, the majority of the force of the weapon stunted by the rider's shield.  With a Dorn battle cry, the riders descend on the Heroes.

OOC: Since several of the Heroes have said they are doing something akin to readying attacks, I will give initiative to the Heroes.  And, yes, with Kaela's ministrations, the Heroes are all fully healed.  Where art thou, Bobitron?


----------



## maddmic (Dec 21, 2005)

Herger curses under his breath.  The people whom he traveled with had clearly made a mistake.  One that would not easily be explained or forgiven.  He insured that he could be seen, dropping his massive axe to the ground and throwing his arms high in the air.  He then cried out to the charging trio.  "FRIENDS!  WE ARE FRIENDS!  WE ARE NOT AGENTS OF THE SHADOW!  CALM YOUR CHARGE AND SEE FOR YOURSELVES!  WE WILL NOT ATTACK YOU FURTHER!"  With that, he sits on the ground in front of the group with his hands still over his head hoping that this works.

OOC:
Sorry about the CAPS, but I think they're appropriate at this point.  Herger is using his booming voice to yell as loud as he can towards them.


----------



## elapse (Dec 21, 2005)

*Who needs enemies with friends like us?*

*Reznik*
The frustration growing inside of Reznik knew no bounds. Nothing, nothing in this god forsaken, shadow filled hell-hole of a world was favorable. It was as if these refugees from Caft were unknowing participants in a story for someones sick amusement.

Wrong or not in the assumption of the riders allegiance, Reznik was not about to throw down his weapon and be cut down. He would stay his blade as long as possible, but had no compunctions against killing the Dorns.

The lead riders words caught Reznik's attention. Protect the girl with your lives, he said. Reznik wondered if they spoke of Aisilinn. Were these riders allies of Uriel?

"If you ally with Uriel of Caft stay your assault!", Reznik screamed.

OOC: Will delay action and fight defensively.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 22, 2005)

With the chaos unfolding around him, Valurel sinks deeper into the swordgrass, trying to stay out of sight of the riders.  He felt sorrow at the thought that they had injured an innocent, but was not about to let his guard down.  Trust in this harsh world had to be earned and growing too trusting too quickly could get a person killed.  He keeps himself hidden and watches the exchange between his companions and these Dorns closely, ready to spring into action if his friends are threatened.

OOC:  Hide +7


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 22, 2005)

Kaela's mind, still clouded with the heavy fatigue of travel and sleepless nights, can hardly register the fact that they are once again under attack. She nods dully at Reznik's advice to stay close, pulling Aislinn's small form close to her own as she crouches behind the rogue. The giant's word snap her mind into action. _These riders are not of the Shadow!_ 

Eyes wide, she stands and raises her hands high, calling upon the power within to raise a thick mist that wafts upward from the trampled grass at the hero's feet at an astonishing rate. Dropping back down to her knees, she holds Aislinn close and calls out in Norther. "Please! Hold your attack! It was a mistake!"

ooc: Glad to be back!  

Cast Obscuring Mist centered on Kaela. That should cover a 20' radius, hopefully slowing the riders and giving us time to speak rather than fight. Melee attacks have a 20% miss chance, ranged attacks have a 50% miss chance.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 22, 2005)

Herger's massive form and unexpected actions did not go unnoticed by the riders.  Reining back on their heavy Dornish steeds, the horses shrilling in an effort to stop, the riders come to a stop in front of the Heroes, grass and dirt spraying at the Heroes feet.  The lead rider dismounts rapidly, drawing a massive axe and striding quickly toward Herger confidently and aggressively.  The other two riders stay in their saddles, spear tips pointed at the Heroes's chests, steely eyes glaring at the Heroes.  Covered in battle scars with blades notched from continual war, it is obvious these warriors of Northern Eredane have seen their share of the Shadow's evil.

Before the dismounted Dorn can reach the group, he stumbles back in surprise, white mist springing up out of the ground around him.  His companions cry out in dismay as their horses stomp their hooves in agitation.  What evil sorcery is this?  The woman's a witch!  Reaching back for his steed's bridle, half-ready to flee or fight, he calls out again, his gaze fixed on Herger, his companions' gaze fixed on those Heroes not obscured by mist.  Friends?  Speak your peace then.  The burden of proof is on you!  Blood trickles down his hand from the wound in his shoulder, but he hardly seems to notice.  Agents of Shadow or not?  What is your story?  His voice is deep and harsh and set on edge.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2005)

Starhl draws out Bjorn's Faith, hoping the riders will recognise the blade. "See blade. We fight same enemy; kill the shadow. Our purpose."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 23, 2005)

When the rider calls Kaela a witch, Valurel moves closer to the riders, keeping low in the sword grass and moving cautiously.  He is ready to spring into action to protect his friends at the first sign that the riders are going to turn hostile again.  He hoped that the situation would work itself out but was unwilling to trust the good nature of strangers.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 27, 2005)

Almost casually morn recocks his crossbow. "And who are yyou who rides so openly in the shadows lands?"


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2006)

/break- posts lost due to database crash/


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2006)

The Heroes:

Herger (The Giant)
Kaela
Lodric 
Starhl
Valurel (The Ghost)

NPCs: Aislinn and Fallax

*Starhl and Valurel*  Before the database crash, Starhl was speared by a charging Sarcosan on horseback on the wharves surrounding the Blue Sky Traders, both Hero and Shadow-servant spilling into the Ishensa.  Valurel and the Wolf followed, Valurel clinging to the back of the Sarcosan as he tore the Sarcosan to shreds, the Wolf jumping afterwards seeing the four orcs charging down the planks.  After finishing the Sarcosan, Valurel and Starhl hid under the wharves in the cold river, following the advice of a dark figure hidden in the shadows.  After the orcs dispersed to fetch slaves to explore the river (rather than go down to the water themselves given their fear of the liquid), the dark figure quietly moved through the water and around the slimey wood supports deeper into the underbelly of the wharf.  The figure paused for Starhl and Valurel to follow...

What does Starhl and Valurel do?

*Kaela and Lodric*

Seeing their friends attacked by the orcs, Kaela cast sleep on two orcs that charged the two Heroes (these orcs were standing near the battlesite of the Kaela-charmed dead orc, Ghar.)  Lodric dispatched the sleeping foes, but both Heroes were horrified to see Starhl and Valurel overborn into the Ishensa.  The six orcs gathered near the edge where Valurel and Starhl fell before sending two of their number south, two continued to stand guard at the site of the fall, and two orcs moved west back along the Blue Sky Traders building.

What does Kaela and Lodric do?

*Herger, Aislinn, and Fallax*

The Giant had half-assisted, half-carried the small, blind girl Aislinn down the sword-grass covered slope from the wooded forest on the hills west of the Ishensa.  The sounds of battle had come to Herger's ears, but the mile or more distance between him and the river meant the battle would most likely be over before he reached the river.

What does Herger do?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 10, 2006)

Lodric (if Kaela concurs and follows) begins moving in the direction of the skeleton oak they spied earlier in a lightning flash.  He moves carefully, trying to avoid the notice of the orcs they know about, and remaining alert for others.


----------



## Krug (May 11, 2006)

Starhl follows the figure, having no choice. His blood still seeps out after the wound dealt by the Sarcosan.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 12, 2006)

Starhl and Valurel slip silently through the water, moving from support pylon to pylon.  The sounds of hobnailed boots above and the occassional gutteral laugh only increase the two Heroes' anxiety.  In the inky darkness, the Heroes can barely make out the figure they are following.  What could he be?  A friend?

The water becomes shallow; both Starhl and Valurel pull themselves up from the water and wade through the thick mud.  Ahead, the stone and wood foundation of the Blue Sky Traders looms like a black mass in the darkness.  The figure stops at the foundation and the soft hiss of wood sliding on wood can be heard.  Inside.  Quietly.



Lodric and Kaela make for the skeleton oak near the river's edge.  Just as they enter the thin woods at the forest's edge, a brief flash of lightning leaves them illumined for a split second.  In that brief time, the two Heroes make out a gulley that runs next to the old oak, now filled with run-off water racing to the river below.  Scattered in the grass are several thick, dead branches: large sections of the oak that have fallen from the massive upper branches over the years.  Many of the dead branches are cracked and split, leaving enormous oak logs on the forest floor.



Herger continues to move down the hill, hoping his actions do not turn to folly.  Above, lightning splits the sky and a dull rumble of thunder follows.  In that brief instant of light, Herger spots two small forms running into the woods near the river's edge: Lodric and Kaela.


----------



## Krug (May 14, 2006)

Starhl follows the figure inside, looking aroud for his companions. His heart wonders where they are, and whispers to whatever forces that still resists the Shadow that they are safe. His hand on his sword, Starhl turns to the figure. "Who are you?" he asks.


----------



## maddmic (May 15, 2006)

Herger turns towards the fleeing friends.  "Hold on small one."  He then begins to run in ordert to catch up with the others.  He is unsure of what has happened, but knows that he must reunite with the others in order to find refuge.  


OOC:
He will flat out run to try to catch up to Lodric and Kaela.  He will try to keep from getting closer to the water's edge until he must do so.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 15, 2006)

Thinking back to the gnome's odd rhyme, Lodric begins looking among the fallen branches for anything unusual.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 15, 2006)

Valurel and Starhl ease themselves and the Wolf from waist high water and silty river-bed over a stone wall and into inky blackness.  The dark figure follows the two Heroes and the hiss of wood against wood sounds as the small access way is closed.  The unknown benefactor next to the Heroes whispers, I've got the two.  Give us some blasted light.  The flame of a small candle springs up in the darkness.  In the dim illumination, Valurel and Starhl can make out a small wood-floored room with rough, masonry walls.  Near the edges of the room stand four sour-faced gnomes, three armed with crossbows leveled at the Heroes and the fourth holding the candle.  The tall, unknown guide throws back a black hood, revealing long brown hair and beard.  An Erenlander from the look of him.  He raises an eyebrow as the Wolf's hackles raise. My friends here have itchy trigger fingers.  And they are not too pleased with your stunt above.  Luckily, I convinced them to let me guide you in here.  Realize, with the Bloods searching, they may yet find their way in here.  In that case you will have killed us all.  Throwing off his wet cloak, the Erenlander continues.  So.  I assume you being here is not coincidence.  Why do you seek the Blue Sky Traders and who sent you?  Be honest, please.  These river folk have little patience with double-talkers.


Lodric and Kaela move about the old oak, searching with their hands more than their eyes.  Several of the oak limbs seem to have been hollowed out and are remarkably easy to move despite their size.  Lodric and Kaela both recall the mantra sung by the gnome Bardin.

_There was an old whore that lived under a skeleton oak
Along came a Blood Mother to give her a poke
He went upriver to spread her skinny thighs
And the dirty maggot enjoyed her moans and sighs
On the way out he slipped in the mud
Caught at a log and fell with a thud
Washed down the river his hands clutching the raft
Not all the river could wash away the burning rash!_

Is this the oak mentioned in the song?  Before the two can find an answer, a massive figure hurtles into the wet trees from the open hillside.  Kaela?  Aislinn's voice cries softly in the darkness.


----------



## Krug (May 15, 2006)

Starhl turns to Valurel, wondering what to say. "We seek those who would battle the Shadow," he mutters, sizing the Erenlander up.


----------



## Bobitron (May 15, 2006)

Kaela's heart leaps as Aislinn calls out. "Oh dearest!"  Rushing over to her and embracing the girl, she casts an appreciative glance to the giant. "Are you okay? Did the orcs find you?"

Once her conversation is done, she returns to helping Lodric. "This must be the oak. It has to be. But what did he mean? Maybe you can help, Herger." She chants the song again.


----------



## maddmic (May 16, 2006)

Herger shakes his head.  "No.  No orcs came our way.  Although in my haste to reunite with you two, I may have left fallax behind.  Hopefully he is still on the move and will arrive shortly."

_____________________________________________________________________________


Once Kaela is done singing, Herger rubs his chin.  "If these branches are hollowed out, perhaps we are to slip into the water and use them as a means to breathe as we float down the river past the town?  Either that, or maybe there are bigger ones to physically hang onto or climb into so that we can escape the shadow's eye.  I for one doubt there will be one large enough for myself.  I would probably be better off under water using one to breathe with."

He then looks from left to right.  "Where are Starhl and Valurel?  They left us on the hill to investigate the sounds of orcs moving north.  Was it them that we heard in battle?  Are they ok?"



OOC:
Herger will speak this in Erenlander as well should Lodric not understand.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 16, 2006)

Starhl and Valurel fell into the river while fighting a Legate and his retinue of orcs.  Kaela and I tried to help, but there were too many orcs for the two of us to handle so we escaped over to here.  We don't know what happened to either Starhl or Valurel...

Lodric moves to the trunk of the oak and begins checking it over.  An interesting idea, Herger.  I think there might be something to the oak tree itself, though.   In the rhyme, the old whore lived under the oak, and when the orc was done he came out.  I want to see if there might be anything in or under the tree itself before we look closer at your idea.

ooc: Search the tree trunk - Search +1


----------



## Hrothgar (May 16, 2006)

The Erenlander smiles at Starhl.  Aye.  You won't find anyone supporters of the Shadow in the Blue Sky Traders.  But come.  Why are you here?  Who sent you.  And what is your business with the Blue Sky Traders?


Aislinn grasps Kaela, unwilling to let go.  I am fine.  I was safe with the Giant as my protector.  But, we almost left you...  The girl shudders with the memory.  She turns as Fallax shambles into the trees, wheezing loudly in the wet night.  My heart will burst if we keep this up! complains the old academician.

Lodric searches the base of the old oak, slipping occassionally in the darkness on the wet base of the tree.  On the side facing the river, Lodric finds a massive rent in the base of the tree.  The inside is pitch blackness, and unbidden images of wild animals lurking on the interior leap into Lodric's mind.  If only he had a light source.

Herger and Kaela once again look over the broken branches and logs near the old oak.  If not coincidence, the logs that are hollow have also had branches seemingly stripped, leaving adequate handholds along their entire lengths.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 16, 2006)

Lodric takes his dagger, carves some thin shavings of wood from the tree and places them at the base of the opening.  He takes his flint and steel and tries to get the shaving to catch, blocking any flame from sight with his body.  He then takes one of his precious candles, lights the wick, and peers inside the rent.


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2006)

"We chanced upon them. We seek allies, and no one... sent us, unless you count the foul blades of the Shadow," says Starhl, gripping the hilt of his sword. "And who are you? WHO sent you?"


----------



## Hrothgar (May 18, 2006)

With a few strikes, Lodric's nostrils pick up the pungent smell of smoke.  Blowing on the tinders, a soft, orange fire springs up momentarily, long enough to light a candle.  Blocking any emanating light by stooping in the rent, Lodric raises the candle to peer around the inside of the old oak.  The interior is massive, large enough to hold even Herger if he could squeeze his massive frame through the opening.  Animal droppings, most likely fox, line the edges.  The interior is dry, a nice change from the continual slow, cold rain outside.

Swinging the candle to his left, Lodric sucks in air between his teeth, his heart racing rapidly.  An intact skeleton lies on the ground, its back propped up against the worm-eaten wall.  The left arm lies across its lap, the fingers twisted into some macabre sign.  The right arm has been extended, its boney claws grasping the uneven, brittle wall and its index finger pointing south.  In the flickering light, shadows wave in the deep recesses of the skeleton's skull, the story it could tell lost in antiquity.



The Erenlander leans back with his arms across his chest and smiles at Starhl.  If you wish.  My name is Geoffrey Took of Baden's Bluff.  I'm here to funnel slaves across the Pelluria to the resistance or to safety in the south.  His smile widens, revealing strong, white teeth.  There.  With that bit of information these River-Folk are much more apt to kill you than deliver you.  The smile quickly disappears and his voice begins to take on an edge.  Show me similar courtesy, Northman, if you can.  Who sent you and what is your business with the Blue Sky Traders?


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2006)

Kaela finishes her embrace with Aislinn just as Falax rushes up. Ignoring his arrival, she touches Herger softly on the arm in thanks and turns back to Lodric. Seeing him peering into the tree with a candle, she steps up to him and speaks.

"Lodric, the candle should be preserved." She reaches into her pocket to pull out the small, mysterious stone. "I can light the way." She peers inside, gasping at the sight of the body. "Herger, there is room in here even for you! But wait here for a moment with Aislinn while we make certain it is safe." Nodding to Lodric, she steps inside the trunk.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 18, 2006)

Lodric snuffs out the candle and follows Kaela into the trunk, warily looking about.

ooc: is south, the direction the skeletons' finger is pointing, downstream?  The Blue Sky Traders is upstream, right?  

I'm so disoriented...


----------



## Hrothgar (May 18, 2006)

OOC: Both the Blue Sky Traders and downstream are south.


----------



## Krug (May 19, 2006)

"My name you have in return. I am Starhl. No one sent us. We are on the road after our village was destroyed, as many others have been. The Blue Sky Traders we seek as we seek others who we can join to fight the Shadow, rather than lying in wait for death," he says. Starhl's hands press on his wound, realising how badly hurt he is. "So you deliver slaves to safety, or do they become freemen after?" Starhl eyes Geoffrey suspiciously.


----------



## maddmic (May 23, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kaela finishes her embrace with Aislinn just as Falax rushes up. Ignoring his arrival, she touches Herger softly on the arm in thanks and turns back to Lodric. Seeing him peering into the tree with a candle, she steps up to him and speaks.
> 
> "Lodric, the candle should be preserved." She reaches into her pocket to pull out the small, mysterious stone. "I can light the way." She peers inside, gasping at the sight of the body. "Herger, there is room in here even for you! But wait here for a moment with Aislinn while we make certain it is safe." Nodding to Lodric, she steps inside the trunk.




Herger nods and places his hand gently on the girls shoulder.  "We shall wait here until you let us know it's safe."  He casts a glance over his shoulder at Fallax as he gasps for air.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2006)

Valurel watches the exchange between Starhl and the Stranger warily.  The man didn't seem overly threatening and Starhl didn't seem agitated so he assumed all was okay.  He wished he could understand what they were talking about but had never picked up the northmen tongue.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 23, 2006)

Geoffrey pauses before he answers Starhl.  Motioning the candle-bearer closer, Geoffrey leans close to Valurel in the flickering shadow-light and draws back, sucking air in through his teeth.  By the White Whore!  An Erunsil!  This far east!  The gnomes lower their crossbows slightly, but still appear tense in the darkness.  The Erenlander rubs his brown beard and sends his fingers through his wet, brown hair.  Shaking his head, he laughs slightly, Do you speak the language of the North, snow elf? Or do you know the language of the heartland?  I am sorry, but I do not know the elvish tongue.  One of the crossbow weilding gnomes lowers his crossbow and looks at the candle-bearing gnome.  The Northman needs aid.  Tend him.  The gnome sets the candle down and pulls out several dirty bandages and a small vial.  Northman, my name is Ernil.  I have a poultice that may alleviate some of your discomfort.  The gnome raises her eyebrows expectantly, waiting for Starhl's reply.

Geoffrey does not wait for Starhl's answer.  You say you are from a destroyed village?  Any chance it would be Caft?  Rumors have already begun to circulate this far east that the Shadow sent the Greater Legate Theiv to search for _something_ in Caft.  Any chance you two know what that might be?  It must be something greatly desired by the Shadow to destroy a productive farm this far north!



Aislinn smile is lost in the darkness, but her gentle touch is not.  Reaching out and grasping Herger's massive arm, she whispers Thank you, Giant.  Your nearness does give me courage.  Behind, Fallax glares at the Giant but says nothing.

In the hollow oak, the ghostly, green luminescence from the small, flat stone in Kaela's hand illuminates the interior.  The floor of the interior is soft and spongy, the chewed remains of the oak's heart from burrowing beetles.  Above, almost twelve feet high, the ceiling narrows to a tiny cleft that might accomodate a squirrel.  Nothing dangerous seems to be inside the oak.  The only thing out of place is the skeleton, its one hand pointing downstream and the other curled into a cryptic symbol.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 23, 2006)

Well, I would venture a fair guess that this poor soul directs us to head downstream as does the Gnome's song, but does the position of the other hand have any meaning to you Kaela?  

Lodric looks at the hand and the skeleton again for a moment, then tries to climb up to the top of the open space, feeling about the small cleft in the ceiling.  

Climb +2


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2006)

"Yes it is Caft. And who knows why the Shadow acts in the way it does? They act by whim, not logic, and their aim is to destroy us all." Starhl's eyes flare, not willing to give up anything about Aislinn.


----------



## Bobitron (May 25, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Well, I would venture a fair guess that this poor soul directs us to head downstream as does the Gnome's song, but does the position of the other hand have any meaning to you Kaela?
> 
> Lodric looks at the hand and the skeleton again for a moment, then tries to climb up to the top of the open space, feeling about the small cleft in the ceiling.




Kaela simply shrugs, but the realizes that Lodric might not see the gesture in the green light of her stone. "Um, no. I don't know what it means." She stretches out her arm close to the skeleton. "Maybe he is holding something?"

When Lodric starts to climb up, she attempts to help him move up to the cleft.

ooc: Climb +0


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 26, 2006)

"It is okay that you do not speak my tongue as I do not speak the language of the north," Valurel answers Geoffrey.  He continues to observe the scene warily, ready for the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 27, 2006)

Geoffrey eyes Valurel and Starhl pensively without speaking.  Finally he nods once and turns to the gnomes.  Put your weapons down.  Bring them food and drink.  Motioning Starhl and Valurel to rest on several benches hidden in the shadows along the stone wall, Ernil gently tends to Starhl's wounds.  Applying a pungent smelling poultice to Starhl's ghastly puncture, Ernil wraps bandages around Starhl's abdomen.  The poultice will take away some of the pain, and help with the healing.  Gathering her supplies, she moves into a corner to help with the other gnomes around several casks and crates.  She returns with smoked fish on thatched reeds and cups of water.  Eat.  You will need your strength.

Geoffrey confers with several of the gnomes in the corner before moving over to the Heroes and taking a chair in front of the Heroes.  The orcs are still about, otherwise the gnomes above would have alerted us.  Geoffrey leans back in his chair as he motions to a wooden ladder leading up to a trapdoor hidden in the shadows.  Until then, we wait.  But, when Bardin comes, I suggest you are more forthcoming with your story.



Kaela stablizes Lodric as he reaches into cleft above.  His hand lost in darkness, disturbing images of snapping maws fills his mind.  Finally slipping down to the soft floor, Lodric shakes his head to Kaela.  Nothing hidden above.

Kaela eyes the skeleton's hand.  Kneeling in front of the skeleton, Kaela peers into the eyes of the skull before looking down at the gnarled hand.  Ready to pry the fingers apart, Fallax startles her from behind.  Wait!  There are messages here, if you would open your mind!  Crawling on all fours up beside Kaela, Fallax runs his hand through his long white hair and smiles.  Yes!  A riddle for sure!  Look!  The symbol the hand makes.  I have seen it used by orcs in Highwall - it signifies pestilence or the plague.  Seeing the look on Kaela's and Lodric's face, Fallax wheezes a laugh.  No.  No.  I think it is meant to scare off snooping orcs.  Hee hee!  But why?  The right arm points south to the Blue Sky Traders.  Hmmm.  Motioning to Kaela to investigate the hand, Kaela bends low and touches the cryptic hand.  Immediately a small, broken piece of wood falls to the ground from the hand.  Picking up the piece of wood, Kaela notices it is hollowed out, much like the logs laying about the base of the old oak.  Hee hee!  Do you see now?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 27, 2006)

Valurel eats the smoked fish greedily, washing it down with the cool water.  It is easily the best meal he has had in days, maybe even weeks.  After finishing he looks around sheepishly, realizing that he probably looked even more like an animal than usual with the way he tore into his food.  He then settles in to wait for this Bardin fellow...


----------



## Krug (May 27, 2006)

Starhl tears into the offered food, dropping crumbs everywhere, as he and Valurel devour whatever has been given them. The balm makes the barbarian wince, but he will not scream. He wonders where the others are. _We need them to be here together with us._ He looks out the window, trying to ascertain where they are, as well as where the wolf might be. _Maybe she knows._


----------



## Bobitron (May 28, 2006)

Kaela's face calms from her initial reaction to Fallax bursting into the tree and talking about pestilence. Her eyes scrunched up and her lips pursed, she inspects the small piece of wood closely. "Well why? It is shaped like the logs outside. Should we look more closely there? You seem to have a mind for riddles and mystery rather than more practical thinking, old man." Her tone is hard, and it is obvious that she hasn't forgiven his earlier words. She sighs. "I'm sorry, Fallax. Let's get this worked out. Any thoughts, Lodric?"

ooc: Man I suck at this stuff. I have no clue.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 29, 2006)

OOC: There is no window in the cellar room in the Blue Sky Traders.  The Wolf was also brought in to the Blue Sky Traders by Starhl (see post on 5-14-06 by me).

Time drags by slowly for Valurel and Starhl in the semi-darkness, the cold of the room seeping through their damp clothes.  In the corner, the Wolf shivers, her immediate concern maintaining as far a distance as possible from the others in the room which the gnomes and Geoffrey are happy to oblige.  Geoffrey and the gnomes sit quietly, but alert and tense, occassionally whispering amongst themselves.  Overhead, the soft patter of feet sound on the wooden boards that form the ceiling.  At least the footsteps are not the harsh tramp of hobnailed boots.

As the silence starts to become a living thing, a ray of light breaks from above as the trap door on the ceiling opens on silent, oiled hinges.  The gnomes spring to their feet, aiming their crossbows above while Geoffrey crouches in the darkness, a long-knife glinting in his hand.  A harsh voice rings down.  Aim those things somewhere else!  I'm coming down.  The gnomes step away from the ladder as the grizzled gnome from outside steps down the ladder.  Dressed in green breeches, white shirt, and green vest, the gnome eyes Valurel and Starhl harshly from beetling white brows, his hands fisted on his hips.  Growling, the gnome speaks.  Well.  Your stunt outside almost had this establishment searched by orcs.  Needless to say, we all would have been impaled for your stupidity.  You almost cost us the lives of these gnomes as well as any refugees trying to escape the Shadow's grip in the north!  The gnome spits.  Har!  They dumb beasts had slaves search the river.  They think you drowned.  You're lucky.  You get to start with a clean slate.  The gnome glances at Geoffrey.  My name is Bardin.  I am currently the head of the Blue Sky Traders.  Mind telling us your story?  The one that put all our lives in danger?  You obviously knew the man and woman who were outside - your willingness to risk your lives demonstrated that.  If you want out help, don't hold your tongue.  Well, what do you say?



OOC: I just was reading a thread here at ENWorld about riddles.  He or she who designs the riddle always finds it obvious!  Not so the players.  Sorry.

Fallax shakes his head and snaps at Kaela.   Your insight has diminished since we first met!  The gnomes of the Blue Sky Traders will not want runaway slaves or refugees traipsing up to their front door for all the Blood Mothers to see!  The river!  The one way they can ferry slaves in and out.  The skeleton tells us the way - follow the river south by hanging onto the logs.  The river bends near the Blue Sky Traders as it works around the Bluffs on the eastern side.  The current should carry us right into the wharves!


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Fallax shakes his head and snaps at Kaela.   Your insight has diminished since we first met!  The gnomes of the Blue Sky Traders will not want runaway slaves or refugees traipsing up to their front door for all the Blood Mothers to see!  The river!  The one way they can ferry slaves in and out.  The skeleton tells us the way - follow the river south by hanging onto the logs.  The river bends near the Blue Sky Traders as it works around the Bluffs on the eastern side.  The current should carry us right into the wharves!




Herger reaches down and grabs the back of Fallaxs neck.  "Your tone is really beginning to annoy me.  If it weren't for these people, you'd still be in Caft.  You'd be either dead, begging for your life, or screaming as they torture you.  The fact that you're here means that these people took a chance on bringing an old man with them who would potentially slow them down in their flight to safety.  You'd think that you would have a bit more respect for those who quite possibly saved your life."  With that, he releases the old man, shaking his head.

He then looks at Kaela and Lodric.  "Forgive me for losing my temper.  He tests me.  Do you think that it is safe to slip into the water now and float downstream?  I don't know if there's one large enough for me.  If not, perhaps I can try to swim underwater using a hollowed branch to breathe through.  That, or I can go back to the hill and wait for a signal."

OOC:
He's not choking the old man.  Just grabbing his neck from behind like you do a kid who is misbehaving.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 30, 2006)

Lodric subtly watches Fallax's reaction to Herger's outburst while he addresses Herger.

There seem to be plenty of logs out there, I'm sure we can find one that will bear your weight.  Actually I think we should try and find a log that could carry both you and Aislinn.  You have taken good care of her so far and if you feel confident enough to try and swim the river alone, then I think you would be well suited to care for her if she has difficulty in the river.

Too many logs coming downriver might be noticed so I think Fallax, Kaela and myself should ride a second log together.

ooc: I understand the riddle issues, Hrothgar.  Been there done that myself.  I think they can be even harder in a PbP game where we don't want to slow things down even more by debating and asking tons of questions trying to puzzle things out.


----------



## Bobitron (May 31, 2006)

Kaela pauses at the mention of once again being seperated from Aislinn, but she sees the wisdom in Lodric's advice. "Asilinn, is that okay with you? Will you stay with Herger?"


----------



## Hrothgar (May 31, 2006)

Fallax freezes as Herger's massive hand wraps around the back of his neck.  The old man does not struggle, but only stares ahead with a mixture of fear and loathing in his eyes.  Released, Fallax collapses to the wet ground and crawls inside the oak like a whipped dog, rubbing the back of his neck and glowering at Herger.

Yes, Kaela.  I will stay with Herger.  But, I am strong enough to hold on to a raft down the river, she adds, her Dornish pride evident.  Wiping her dark hair out of her face, she smiles bravely in the darkness.

Searching the grounds outside the oak in the light rain, the Heroes locate several logs that would work.  Herger, Lodric, and Kaela make short work of moving the logs to the waters edge.  Standing waist deep in the river, his large feet finding purchase on the stony bottom, Herger lowers himself with the log he has chosen.  The log sinks appreciably due to Herger's great size, but stays afloat with Herger's head held close to the log.  Herger stands again on the stony bottom to prevent floating down the river.  Strangely, Herger's size might actually prove a boon, keeping the log low in the water and making it hard to distinguish on the surface of the river.

With Kaela's aid, Aislinn steps into the rushing river next to Herger and grabs hold of the log.  Is Fallax here?  Is he coming?  In the darkness near the broken oak, Fallax's white hair can be seen as the old man slips into the river.  Without a word he grabs hold of Kaela's and Lodric's rafting log.  The combined weight of the three will also help keep the log low in the water.


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2006)

Starhl replies to the gnome. He always thought these creatures were a fiction. "We're refugees from Caft. There are others amongst us... a girl... who needs help as well."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 1, 2006)

Lodric steps into the river and grabs the log.  Just for a moment he feels at ease as the water lifts him and the current of the river slips by him.  Then the danger of the situation they are in steals the moment away as the chill river water steals the warmth from his body.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 2, 2006)

Kaela kisses Aislinn lightly on the forehead and steps into the cold water, moving onto the log with a nervous expression on her face.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2006)

Valurel listens to the conversation between Bardin and Starhl, not understanding much of it, both having returned to the language of the Northmen.  He tries to rest his tired body while still maintaining some sort of alertness.  Unable to understand the conversation going on around him, he cannot fully relax, having a difficult time of judging the intentions of their current hosts.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 3, 2006)

Bardin raises an eyebrow.  A girl from Caft maybe?  Hmmp.  Bardin turns and nods to the gnomes.  We will have lookouts to spy them.  If they follow my directions that is.  Bardin looks are Valurel and notices his silence.  Don't see many of your kind around here.  Long way away from the Veradeen, eh?  So how did you come so far east?  Your big companion says you travel with a girl.  I saw a young woman outside earlier, but she did not strike me as someone that needs help.  Strong she was.  No, the girl your Northman companion mentioned is someone else.  And you are refugees from Caft?  Rumors have spread that the Legate Theiv is scouring the northlands after raising Caft.  Any word you can bring to the enemies of the Shadow about Caft's fate?



Aislinn smiles with Kaela's touch, and then settles into the swift current, allowing her legs to raise from the river's stony bottom.  Herger follows Aislinn's lead and rapidly the pair leaves the other Heroes behind.  The other Heroes wait patiently, losing Herger and Aislinn in the darkness.  Once several moments have passed, they follow, griping their floating sanctuaries tightly.  Floating low in the river, the current takes the Heroes into the river's channel, even Herger's long legs unable to touch the bottom of the river.  Shivering at the thought of possible Shadow spawn lurking in the depths of the river, the Heroes focus on the dark banks slowly sliding by.  Lying low in the river, the lights along the river bank to the south barely distinguish the Heroes from small, dark waves.  Arms numb and legs aching in the cold water, the logs sweep near the western bank, heading for a gloom enshrouded wharf.  Along its top, several torches are lit and harsh orc laughter drifts down, but no orcs can be seen.  With a thump, the Herger's and Aislinn's log thumps into the massive wooden supports of the wharf.

A growl drifts down from above.  Grrr.  What was that?  Somethin' from below.  The tramp of hobnailed boots reverberate on the wooden planks of the wharf...


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2006)

Herger quickly searches for the riverbed while grasping for one of the supports.  He tries to steady the log as he hangs onto the support.  Once things seem in order, he then reaches for Aislinn and tries to hang onto her.  Hoping that the noise of the river will provide some interference, he whispers to Aislinn.  "Small one, take my hand and hold on."

Once he is sure that she has a good hold of him, he lets the log float down river hoping that the orcs will see that as what hit the wharfs supports.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 5, 2006)

Shivering slightly, her body tring to warm her muscles in the cold water, Kaela clutches tightly to the log as they reach the dock. A wave of fear washes over her as the voice comes down and Herger releases his log. She locks her eyes on Aislinn's face as the ruse begins, praying a silent prayer that it works.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 6, 2006)

Lodric keeps his eyes fixed on the shapes on the wharf while keeping as low as possible.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2006)

"Yes, I am long way from home," Valurel says to Bardin.  "My fight against forces of darkness brought me from sheltering cover of forest home.  Friends were killed, only I survived.  My current companions are friends now.  Among those who travel with us are two females, one a young girl.  They are refugees from Caft.  I know no other home than the Veradeen.  I expect that Caft no longer exists."

Valurel falls silent and closes his eyes.  He hopes that the giant has managed to keep Aislinn safe and wonders what has happened to the rest of his companions.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 6, 2006)

Herger silently lets go of the log as he grips a slimy wooden pylon, his other arm wrapped about the diminutive Aislinn.  The Giant's feet dangle in the swift river; even with his great size, Herger cannot touch the stony bed of the river.  Above, hobnailed boots thud on the wooden planks.  Herger watches the log that carried him down the river continue the journey without him.  Grrr.  Blasted rain.  Must be flooding up north.  I hope we don't have ta' clear out the debris on the river again.  Har!  Let them slaves do it!  Thooo'!  A long trail of spit glints in the torchlight as it descends, smacking the log floating downstream.  Above, the sounds of hobnailed boots recede away from the wharf's edge.  Breathing a sigh of relief, Herger waits for Kaela and Lodric.  Assisting Aislinn to a crossbeam, Herger uses a free hand to steer Kaela's and Lodric's log away from the pylons and downstream.  Kaela and Lodric both silently float under the wharf, grasping at pylons and crossbeams for support.  With Lodric's assistance, Fallax remains quiet, although he does sputter uncomfortably loudly on occassion.

Time drags by slowly, the cold water numbing the Heroes to the bone.  Aislinn begins to shiver uncontrollably and Fallax's strength is close to failing.  Above, Lodric notices something move in the shadows.  Slowly it descends the crossbeams of the wharf with practiced ease.  The shadowy form, no bigger than a large child, detaches itself from a dark pylon.  A raspy hiss is barely audible above the river's churning.  Follow me!  Silence!  Blood Mother's above!  Slowly the figure makes its way into the interior of the underbelly of the wharf, moving across crossbeams and stopping to make sure the Heroes are following.



Bardin nods silently, looking long at Valurel and Starhl.  The legate Theiv would pay much to get his hands on you two.  And your companions.  Bardin's voice rumbles in his chest.  Willing to pay more than what a couple of refugees are worth.  You have something the Shadow desires.  Or fears.  Greater legates would never leave their power base of Theros Obsidia for trivial matters.  Turning to the gnomes, Bardin speaks.  Have the lookout keep a sharp eye.  Their companions may yet make it.  Bardin turns to look at the two Heroes.  I pray so.  For our sake.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 7, 2006)

Herger eyes the newcomer suspiciously, but nods.  He then moves to allow Aislinn to be near Kaela.  He motions for Lodric to go first and helps Fallax to move further into the wharfs interior.  Herger finally begins to move towards the small person once he is certain that Lodric, Fallax, Kaela, and Aislinn are safely on their way.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 7, 2006)

Eyes wide, Kaela watches the new arrival with some trepedation after the close call with the patrol. Stepping up to Aislinn and wrapping an arm firmly around her shoulders, she whispers in her ear. "We have to move, dearest. Come." She casts a glance at each of those present to make certain there are no problems before moving on.

Stepping up close to Herger, she touches his huge arm lightly and thanks him for the quick thinking. "I didn't know what to do. Thank you again, Herger."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 7, 2006)

With a quick nod to Herger, Lodric carefully follows the diminutive figure, wary of a possible ambush.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 7, 2006)

The Heroes follow the diminutive figure slowly, their own breath harsh and loud in their own ears.  Trying to stay as silent as possible, the Heroes' progress is slowed substantially by Fallax and Aislinn, both fumbling over crossbeams or around slime-coated wooden pylons.  At last the figure stops at a stone wall, almost imperceptible in the near-complete darkness.  The Heroes wait impatiently in the darkness, standing in silty mud in waist high water.  With a light thump and the sound of wood sliding on wood, the small figure motions the Heroes forward, its voice barely audible.  Inside.  Quickly.  Quietly.  Assisting the Heroes, the dark figure guides them to an aperture in the stone foundation of the Blue Sky Traders and into a dark room.  Once inside, the sound of wood sliding against wood rasps in the darkness once more.  Herger's hands touch the wood paneled ceiling, his head bowed in the small confines.  Immediately, candlelight springs up in the room, illuminating several gnomes with crossbows aimed at the Heroes, one of which is Bardin, the gnome Lodric and Kaela encountered earlier.  Standing at the Heroes side, pulling back a dark hood, stands another gnome, the Heroes guide through the underbelly of the wharf.

Bardin growls, 'Bout time you made here.  I was beginnin' to think you did not understand my directions.  Fallax moves forward to speak, a sneer across his face, but steps back after glancing up at Herger.  Nearby, from a shadowy corner of the room, a bearded Erenlander stands up, Well.  This is indeed a motley crew.  A snow elf...and now a giant!  The Erenlander stares in amazement at Herger.  Bardin glances back at the Erenlander and snarls.  This is Geoffrey Took, and he usually saves his remarks for pretty young women, not giants.  Bardin looks at Kaela.  But, the giant is not why you have been running, has it?  Bardin's eyes lock on Aislinn, huddled next to Kaela and Herger.  The Shadow searches for someone else.  Something it fears...  The gnome's voice trails off as his eyes suddenly take in the entire new arrivals.  Motioning for the gnomes to lower their crossbows, Bardin takes a step forward.  The name's Bardin, as if you didn't know.  And I think we have some of your companions.  Motioning a female gnome forward with a lit candle, Starhl and Valurel are illuminated along a shadowed wall, both resting on a bench.  Starhl's chest and stomach are laced with blood and the Wolf lies under the bench beneath him.

Bardin motions to a bench while barking out several orders to the gnomes in the room.  Sit and rest.  We have clean water and smoked river fish for you.  Torn, but dry and clean, blankets are brought to the Heroes to ward off the chill.  Bardin and Geoffrey pull up stools near the Heroes.  Waiting for the Heroes to settle themselves, Bardin speaks, the edge on his voice tempered, his gaze on Aislinn.  The Northman and Erunsil said you were from Caft.  How came you here and why?  Who sent you to the Blue Sky Traders and where are you seeking to go?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 7, 2006)

Valurel nods tiredly to his companions.  He gets up and walks over to them.  "Good to see you all safe, especially you little one," he says, placing a hand on her head.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 7, 2006)

Lodric takes off his boots, dumping the river water from them and wraps the blanket a little tighter about him.  He glances about the room taking note of each of its occupants.  He nods to Starhl and Valurel then turns to Bardin.  

As you have said, the Shadow searches for someone.  I know of Caft itself, but not what happened there, as I fell in with these others at Caer Beris.  Lodric eyes go distant for a moment and he shivers as he is reminded of the ghosts of that place.  A brave Dornish warrior named Svelgaut told us to seek the Blue Sky Traders.  We do not know whether he and his companions still live or where they are, for they went a different path in the hopes of leading the Shadow's forces away from us.  We have taken it upon ourselves to keep that which the Shadow seeks safe from its clutches.  To that end we hope to journey south across the Pelluira to Baden's Bluff.  

ooc: turning on all the charm.  Diplomacy +7


----------



## Krug (Jun 8, 2006)

Starhl forces up a smile, despite his wound. "Glad that you made it," he says. "And we bagged ourselves a Legate. hah now every orc and Shadow touched in the land be looking for us!" he chuckles.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm glad you find it amusing Starhl.  I, on the other hand, would rather not have every orc and Shadowspawn in the land be seeking us; it would increase our chances to succeed.  Taking out a single Legate or a few orcs will not hinder the Shadow in any significant way.  Keeping the Hope of Aryth alive will do more than killing a thousand orcs.  I will do what I can to help with that.  I will fight when it is needed, but stealth and guile may do us more good than strength of arms much of the time.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 9, 2006)

Kaela lays a gentle hand on Lodric's arm. "It has been a difficult time, Lodric, and each of us is due a little humour and rest. Starhl understands the situation, I'm sure."

She steps forward to where Starhl and Valurel, casting an eye over their wounds. "Will you both be all right? That doesn't look good."

Turning to Bardin, she agrees with Lodric's explaination. "Caft is gone. The legate and his orcs were ruthless. Some of us are from Caft, others joined along the way. We are united in one thing- ensuring the Hope remains safe. She has a part to play against the Shadow that has not yet been defined."

Arm over Aislinn's shoulder, she brings the blind girl forward into the dim light. 

"This is Aislinn. The Hope."


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 9, 2006)

Bardin and Geoffrey eye the Heroes, the eyes fathomless in the dark room.  Bardin clears his throat, but his words lack the harshness of earlier.  Hope?  We save none for ourselves, only those refugees we ferry away from the Shadow's clutches.  Geoffrey rubs his bearded chin.  If Aislinn does offer us Hope, as you say, I can see your desire to cross the Pelluria.  Insurgents still reside in Baden's Bluff, which I am familiar with.  Geoffrey looks at Lodric.  Svelgaut is an honorable man.  If he was willing to risk his life to get you here, then consider yourself under our care.  Geoffrey glances at Starhl.  Aye.  I wish it were that you had sent a legate into the depths.  Unfortunately, it was a wicked Sacosan, one noted for his brutality and unclean desires.  You did the North a service by killing one so vile.

Bardin speaks up once again.  We leave within two days for Baden's Bluff.  We can find you assistance there.  No use pushing our luck having you holed up here.  We have a barge shipment of foodstuffs and implements for the war effort in the South.  How fitting we should send Hope hidden in the tools of war.

Bardin stands up and turns to leave for his preparations.  Stopping and turning ever so slightly, he speaks over his shoulder, himself daring to hope.  What has Hope have to offer to us who have none?  Why is she so important in the war against the Shadow?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2006)

Valurel turns to his companions, a questioning look on his face.  Speaking slowly and choosing his words carefully he asks, "What is it that causes the gnome to talk so passionately?  What do they plan to do with us?  Will they help?"


----------



## maddmic (Jun 10, 2006)

Herger looks at the girl and then back to the small gnome.  "These thing have not been shown to us yet.  But she is special, that is for certain.  We came across a host of orcs, long dead, at Caer Beris.  Their spirits took notice of her and were distracted long enough for my companions along with the ancient Dorns to score a victory over them.  This would counter the history of the place.  As for me though, I believe that the shadow fears this girl.  And we all know that the shadow fears nothing.  That alone gives me hope.

Herger looks to his companions.  "I had not known what path my life would take.  I did not know if I would be able to see Aislinn to safety.  I now know that I desire to accompany her and these fine people wherever they go if they will have me.  I fear though that there might not be enough space for me on this barge.  I am not an easy one to hide."


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2006)

"More will fall to our blade! To my blade!" says Starhl, his eyes ablaze, glad that he does not have to hide anything from Geoffrey anymore now that his companions are here. "I pledge my life to guard Aislinn; she may be the way to destroy these beasts of night."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 15, 2006)

ooc: Hey! Where's my post!?! I updated this two days ago and it's gone. Grrrr...

Kaela listens carefully to Bardin and steps forward after Starhl and Herger finish their dedications, her arm still wrapped around the young girl. Kneeling down before her, she touches Aislinn's face lightly and speaks softly. "Dearest? Starhl and Valurel are hurt. Can you help them? They fought to save us all while Herger protected you."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 15, 2006)

Lodric takes another bite of the smoked fish, enjoying the feeling of warm food in his stomach, and turns to Bardin.

Life is difficult for all of us under the yoke of the Shadow.  It is easier to turn inward and do little more than concern yourself with your own survival, which is what the Shadow wants.  I do not know why, but I feel that this one young girl may be able to change that.  

I do not believe that she will become what some would desire; a great leader in the fight against the Shadow, in fact I think it would pain me greatly to see her become such a person.  I think instead she will be somone who can begin to heal our spirit.  From that, many things are possible.

ooc: so Bobitron, was your post the one that brought down the boards two days ago?


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 19, 2006)

Aislinn's head bows, her blind, white eyes aimed down toward Kaela.  Nodding once, she moves toward Starhl and Valurel with Kaela's assistance.  She pauses as those around her speak.  Looking straight ahead, the young Dorn woman whispers quietly, My family was betrayed and killed in Caft.  Some unknown power has smiled on me that I might find such friends, companions,...family as all of you.  I also wish to solve the riddle of my existence as all of you.  Am I a key...a weapon against the Shadow?  I don't know.  I feel so small, so useless, relying on such brave folk as you to guide and protect me.  I am reminded of the brown leaves that blow on the cold northern wind in the fall, descending into the river near the town of my birth.  Swept downstream, drowning, smashed into the rocks, no control over their destiny...I am the same.  Carried on a wind of fate, my destination unknown.  We seek to go south.  For some reason, I feel drawn in that direction.  I have had dreams of late, dreams of a great forest where even the Shadow fears to tread.  Into the dark vales I am drawn, where even the forest's creatures fear to tread.  What draws me there, I do not know, but I will not fail you.  I will be brave.

A faint green glow begins to illuminate Aislinn as she rests her hands on first Stahrl's, then Valurel's chest.  Peace and calm wash over the two warriors, a goodness that vies with euphoria.  Flesh knits and blood ceases to flow.  Even the Wolf stands to stare at Aislinn, not with fear, but kinship.

The gnomes in the room stare in shock at Aislinn's power, hurried whispers filling the room.  Geoffrey and Bardin stare in awe at the girl's power.  Bardin's voice is gravelly, but soft.  Aye.  This is a story I must hear.  Please.  Many are skilled in the use of magic.  We have contacts in Baden's Bluff that can ascertain if she is somehow linked in the battle against the Shadow.  You should all rest now while we prepare to leave in two days.    Looking up at the Giant, Bardin's voice becomes more harsh, but almost jovial.  Aye, longshanks.  We even have room for one as big as you!


OOC: Stahrl is healed of 12 points of damage and Valurel is healed 6 points.  From my notes, I don't see Valurel was hurt, but Aislinn healed both under Kaela's direction.

Two things: 1.  Will the Heroes tell Bardin the tale of Aislinn's background, at least that known by the Heroes?

2. Do the Heroes wish to do anything while they rest for the next few days?  I want to fast forward to the departure date to keep the game moving.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 19, 2006)

ooc:   1. Lodric knows next to nothing of Aislinn's background.  Not his call, but he would normally plead the case of limiting information as much as possible just in case it leads to something bad.

2. Lodric will inquire about performing some service in exchange for getting a replacement inutek, since he lost his in the woods with the raven.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 19, 2006)

Kaela stands near Aislinn, a comforting arm still resting on her shoulders. She looks to Bardin. "Aislinn is the daughter of Uriel, the leader of Caft. The town was betrayed from within by a man who lusted after her mother. Aislinn was the secret that the legate sought in Caft. Her family... nay, the entire town... died to protect that secret." She touched Aislinn's cheek softly. "They have not died in vain, I think. I don't know of any reason this young girl should be the Hope of our cause. But I know what I feel in my heart, and I know there is something larger than this little girl before us. And I think you feel it too, Bardin."

A proud and loving expression is on her face as Kaela speaks. "You have come far with us, and I am proud of you, little sister. We do not know the reason why Fate has chosen you, but we are bound to the same path. I swore to stay by your side and that oath will remain intact."


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2006)

_Fast forwarding is fine. Starhl will help out with menial tasks with his companions, but he is eager to be on his way. _

Over the next few days, Starhl spends time doing odd jobs, which seem to mainly involve lugging wares around and making minor repairs. The wolf stays at his side most of the time, occasionally going off into the forest to hunt. He waits to continue the journey anew, practicising his swordcraft after nightfall, admiring his blade.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 20, 2006)

Herger nods to the gnome.  "That is good to hear.  I should like to see her to her destination safely.[/b]

OOC:
I'm fine w/ flashing ahead.  I seriously doubt that the large Dorn could help out w/o being noticed, but if he can, he will.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2006)

Valurel is surprised when Aislinn uses her abilities to heal him as he was largely uninjured.  After the warm energy flows through his body, washing away the bumps and bruises of the last several hours, he kisses the girl on the forehead.

OOC:  I'm fine with moving forward...


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 20, 2006)

The two days drag by slowly, the Heroes confined in the small cellar of the Blue Sky Traders.  As much as the Wolf desires the open spaces and hillside forests, Bardin refuses to let the Heroes or their companions leave the room, unwilling to risk detection by the spies of Shadow.  With ample rest comes restlessness.  Starhl expends his extra energy in sword practice, feeling the power of his new blade sing around him.  Many of the gnomes marvel at his antique blade, its like never having been seen before.  Herger is especially restless, the small confines limiting even his movements.  Many of the gnomes at the Blue Sky Traders are amazed at the Giant's size, his very bulk seeming to give reckless courage and bravado to those of much shorter stature.  Many of the gnomes also seek to converse with Valurel, despite the ghost's feral nature.  Valurel is an enigma, a warrior elf from a once grand civilization that now exults in base animal instincts.  Despite their trepidation, the gnomes are good company, especially with the fine wine and spirits they bring.

Bardin does not spend much time in the cellar, instead preparing his barge for launch.  When he does visit, he is often in a foul mood, cursing about the Blood Mothers under his breath and glaring at any who would dare interrupt his personal tirades.  However, his demeanour changes to one of relaxation or compassion when discussing the young woman Aislinn and her history.  The gnome spends much of his time in the cellar discussing her potential with the Heroes, especially Kaela.

Geoffrey spends much of his time talking with Lodric, the two men seeming to share a common understanding.  Both have travelled far and seen the horror of Shadow and both which to see the Shadow toppled.  Geoffrey talks often of Baden's Bluff and its former glory, his knowledge of the city seemingly greater than that of an ignorant commoner.  Geoffrey is also able to secure another inutek for Lodric from An unfortunate traveller some years back.  From Geoffrey, the Heroes learn that a number of Blood Mothers still patrol the banks of the Ishensa looking for the drowned bodies of Starhl and Valurel.  The Sarcosan's body was found far downstream and was fed to the wargs and wolves in the Shadow's service.  However, the bodies of Starhl and Valurel, if found, are to be hung by legate's order on either bank of the Ishensa as an example to those who desire to raise sword against the Shadow.

At the passing of two days, the barge is finally loaded and prepared for travel.  Much of the barge storage is empty; Bardin's orders are to ferry soldiers about the lower Pelluria before heading back laden with foodstuffs from Erenland to winter in the north once again.  Stowed in crates full of smoked fish, the Heroes are loaded in the cargo hold of the long, wide barge before the breaking of the sun.  Cold and shivering in the early morning and nauseated by the stench of fish, the Heroes wait expectantly as Blood Mothers walk the ship, searching haphazardly for any sign of contraband or anything out of order.  Several gnomes scurry about the ship, preparing the great barge for travel.  Geoffrey is also present, dressed in slave rags and running about the ship following the gnomes' orders.

Bardin can be heard above all, growling orders to his crew as well as verbally sparing with the orcs overseeing his departure.  As the sun begins to warm the Ishensa Valley, Bardin gives the order to cast off the moors.  The orcs on board quickly scurry off, their fear of water overpowering.  Slowly, the lumbering rivercraft descends the Ishensa.  As it passes further south, the sounds of Shadow spawn increase, from the hoarse shouts of orcs and the deep baying of wargs, to the gutteral cries of behemoths unseen by the Heroes.

Just as joints and muscles begin to scream at being cramped, the din outside the barge reaches that of a city.  What number of orcs and other foul creatures must camp on either side of the Ishensa to make such a noise?  An army.  An overpowering juggernaut designed for one purpose: to cleanse the Dwarves from their lairs in the Kaladruns once and for all.

Above the tumult, a roar goes up.  INSPECTION!!  Bardin's answering growl can be heard.  Every stinkin' time I pass this pit you stop me, Grul!  Wastin' my time!  When ya' gonna realize I ain't got no contraband!  A thickly accented orc replies, That's Inspector Grul, Bardin.  And watch your tongue ya' filthy little gnome or I'll make a smear out'a ya!  Bardin growls in reply, but does not answer.  A pair of boots slam into the deck above, their harsh sounds moving across the deck.  A human voice with a hint of Sarcosan accent asks, What do you have below, gnome?  Bardin growls, Food for the journey, unless you want us to starve!  Nothing to bother your time with.  The Sarcosan answers back, Aye.  We'll see...  The Sarcasan's boots sound on the steps leading into the hold, his harsh breathing heard even through the crates...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2006)

Valurel reluctantly enters the crate and allows himself to be sealed in, albeit loosely sealed.  He is purely a child of nature and the cramped confines of the crate, combined with several days spent hiding in an underground cellar have left him feeling anxious and irritable, much like a caged animal.

When he hears the call for inspection, an orcish word he recognizes, Valurel tenses.  Days of relative inactivity have left him somewhat sluggish and the cramped confines of the crate have created stiff and sore muscles.  As much as he desires to burst free from the crate, he remains still, attempting to quiet his own breathing.  He is weary of fighting and has no desire to engage in a battle with a patrol of orcs and other Shadow forces, especially not when the circumstances nearly completely favor the orcs.  Neither does he want to cause future problems for Bardin, who although remains a stranger has clearly helped Valurel and his companions in a time of dire need

Valurel remains motionless and quiet, hoping that his companions do the same...


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 25, 2006)

Peering through gaps in the crate slats, the Heroes see a heavy set Sarcosan, his long, greasy moustache adding to the sinister look on his face.  The Sarcosan pokes around in the hold, his unwashed body odor hidden by the stink of smoked fish.  Obviously disinterested in his job, the man grabs a smoked fish, takes a great bite, scratches himself, and proceeds up the steps out of the hold.  Yer' hold stinks, gnome.  Is it fish or gnome that reeks so bad? Harsh laughter sounds outside.  Bardin growls, Me thinks you smelled yourself in our tight hold.  The laughter outside becomes even more boisterous.  Inspector Grul shouts, Get your barge, outta' here, Bardin.  Else I think you'll find a Sarcosan blade in your back.  Quickly the sounds change as the barge begins to drift south once more.  During one stretch, even sound seems to be dulled and fear a tangible thing as the barge passes through the ruins of haunted Davindale.  The apprehension quickly fades as the barge enters the great inland Sea of Pelluria.  The Heroes drift in and out of restless sleep before the crate tops are lifted and they are able to stretch their limbs once more.  Seeking fresh air above the hold, the Heroes relax on the barge's deck.  The dark freshwater sea stretches in all directions to the horizon.  Above, dark clouds pass above a brilliant blue sky, seeking to deny the sun's light to Aryth.

Bardin barks, The journey is a long one, my friends.  Today is the 13th day of Halail.  We will be well into the arc of Zimra when we reach Baden's Bluff, almost thirty days journey.  We head straight across the sea to decrease our chances of encountering unwanted attention.  Dangerous? Yes.  But, least chance of prying eyes.  And don't expect to relax too long.  You'll be workin' for me now! Ha!

To the west, the light of the sun breaks through the clouds in spots, the long rays causing the Pelluria to sparkle and shine. Ahead to the south, the waters are dark, forboding, unreadable.  An unknown fate awaits the Heroes of Caft.  And what role, if any, does Aislinn play in the fate of Aryth?  Answers supposedly lie in Baden's Bluff.  Are they the answers the Heroes want to hear?



OOC: OK, none of the hotheads tried anything foolish.    

Alight, everyone, here ends Chapter 2.  Everyone's character has gained one level.  Please update your characters as necessary.  Kaela and Krug both carry covenant items that will reveal new powers during their next use.  I will post a new thread for Chapter 3 once the characters have been updated!

Story experience awards:
1. Fend off worg/goblin riders follwoing from Caft.
2. Make allies of Svelgaut and his companions.
3. Free Aislinn of Caer Beris.
4. Make contact with gnomes of Blue Sky Traders.


----------



## Krug (Jun 26, 2006)

_Thanks! Will get to it shortly! _


----------

